# So disappointed...



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I bought some "sock yarn" on line from NordicMart. When I received it, I was still working on another pair of socks. So when I finished that pair, I started in on a pair with the NordicMart. I stopped and restarted the first sock of that pair at LEAST half a dozen times, if not more! The stitches would slide off the needles and then I couldn't pick them up, even with a crochet hook! So that meant ripping out ALL I had done up to that point, and restarting them from the cast on!! Really frustrating!!! 

Today, after my 15th attempt with this yarn, I decided to forget about it once and for all. I'll keep the yarn I've been working with, but I emailed the company this morning to see if I could return the unused skeins. I was really disappointed because I love the colors. 

My question is this: What else can I use this "sock yarn" for?? I have two skeins, 50 gms each, 2 in teal/orange, and 2 in shades of blue. It's like vermicelli when I'm used to spaghetti!! I even dropped down from my usual #4 dpns to #2s, and then #1s, and increased the number of CO sts, and nothing helped. I'm afraid I'm now so biased against this yarn, that no matter what "secret" I come across that might work for socks, I wouldn't be in the right mood to knit them. I feel I should just stick with the Opal Kaliedescope I've been using, since I'm always pleased with the results. I've made four pair with this--only one pair for me--and everyone else I gave a pair to just LOVED them!! I'd like to find something else I can use this "shades of purple" sock yarn for.

Sometimes the "...devil you know is better than the devil you don't know." I absolutely love the Opal yarn, and if I can find the right colors, I'll stick with it. But I'd like to do something useful with the "vermicelli!"
Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn. 
There are many patterns for magic loop socks on Ravelry. Good luck and do let us know how this all works out!


----------



## imom (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe try a crochet project.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> There are many patterns for magic loop socks on Ravelry. Good luck and do let us know how this all works out!


Thank you for answering. I have yet to try the magic loop method. I'm still learning dpns. It's not the method that frustrates me, it's the material. I was able to get a 2" K2-P2 cuff and about 3-4 St St rows the last time before I ripped it out. I stopped knitting, took a look at the "fabric," and just didn't like what I saw. It was uneven, "gappy" in places, and looked like it was the first time I had ever attempted to knit!! And I did try using both #2 and #1 needles.

As for the magic loop, I'm pretty sure my Denise interchangeables don't go as low as #2 or #1 tips. That being said, I'm just going to concentrate my sock knitting to using my #4s and Opal yarn. I just wish I could think of something else I could do with the "inferior" sock yarn that I can't use!!

I do appreciate your responding, however, and sometime down the road I'll give magic loop a try. But for now, I'm just not ready.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

imom said:


> Maybe try a crochet project.


Hmmmm, that's a possibility. I'm just afraid that 2 skeins won't be enough for, say, a shawl or something, and I've got more scarves than I can wear! It'll just have to go into my "someday" pile of yarns. Sooner or later, something will hit me, and I'll know just what yarn to use!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> ...


If the yarn is so uneven (as per my understanding of what you said) then perhaps this yarn is more suited to an open lace shawl? Do the knitting of this shawl on larger size needles and do use your longest Denise interchangeable needle cable. Must be totally frustrating to buy beautiful looking yarn only to discover that it is next to impossible to knit with it!! Whatever project you decide to knit this into, I am sure that it will all even out the stitching once it is blocked after a thorough wetting of it.

Perhaps someone else has knit with this yarn.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope you work something out. I hate for anyone to give up on beautiful yarn.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What about a stylish open lace type of scarf to be used as a clothing accessory?


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

u could akways make it into a light weight summer scarf by going to thicker needles and open style pattern and maybe a beret type hat with second skien as u will only need 1 for each item .u could also use it to make a lacey type collar to decorate a plain jumper or cardigan for self if u have one in similar or cintrast colour .also u can make centre square for a blanket and use solid yarn for borders to make it keep shape ,what about a table runner ,place mats and napkin rings to match .just some ideas ,jane


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NordicMart is the online shop, what is the name of the yarn and what is the composition of it?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I wasn't sure of the exact problem you were having with this yarn, except that you said it was slippery and the stitches kept falling off your needles even if you went to smaller needles? It may be the needles that are the problem. Bamboo, and wood are less slippery and will hold on to the stitches. if you are using aluminum or nickle or the like some yarn will practically fall off. I know i don't use metal at all except for cotton on occasion. With metal I can't keep the stitches from slipping all over and my knitting becomes uneven.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

If you really want socks, I highly recommend using magic loop. You may also want to look into bamboo dpns. Sometimes they hold the stitches better on slick yarn.

Another idea is to go with larger bamboo needles and knit a shawlette or shawl. Have you ever tried lace knitting? I'm just learning and love it already.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

As Linda said try bamboo needles!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rather than trying to learn magic loop, have you considered using a 9" circular. That's how I now knit all my socks. I only need to go to dpn's for the final toe decreases and I only use ONE 9" circular.

On the other hand there are a great many uses for sock yarn other than socks. There are several books for ideas: One Skein sock yarn wonders, One skein designer Sock yarn Wonders, all of the Sandi Rosner books. Go to Kraemer Yarn's web site they have lovely items to be knit from sock yarns and free patterns. Also try the websites of other companies that produce sock yarns to see if they have free patterns.

I prefer to use sock yarns for light weight items such as scarves, childrens shrugs and sweaters, vests for myself, wine bottle bags, gloves, mittens, fingerless gloves, lightweight tams..should I go on?

Hold on I just caught my breath! Infant ponchos, legwarmers for all ages, neck warmers, bow tie scarves (which look fantastic when worn with a turtleneck), doll clothes...well I think you get my point.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I wasn't sure of the exact problem you were having with this yarn, except that you said it was slippery and the stitches kept falling off your needles even if you went to smaller needles? It may be the needles that are the problem. Bamboo, and wood are less slippery and will hold on to the stitches. if you are using aluminum or nickle or the like some yarn will practically fall off. I know i don't use metal at all except for cotton on occasion. With metal I can't keep the stitches from slipping all over and my knitting becomes uneven.


I totally agree! I have had the same problem with certain types of yarn, and when I switched to non-metallic needles it knit beautifully. Worth a try.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies!! You have given me some fantastic suggestions for alternatives to knitting socks with sock yarn. I don't think my problem was with the yarn so much as it was my handling of it! Sometimes you just "know" that a particular yarn is not for you! I found a skein of Opal in "shades of denim" in my stash, which is "my color!!" (how can anything that is denim friendly be bad???) and I'm merrily knitting with it now. I know these socks will come out great because it feels great making them!! I also think I need to spend more time at my LYS feeling and touching yarn, and asking the shop owner what she would recommend for socks, shawls, sweaters, etc. 

But I do thank you all for your recommendations and advice. I knew I could count on all of you!!
...gloria


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Why not list it for sale; perhaps someone else would like to have it....what color is it?



Glory Gee in CT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> ...


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I agree ! wood needles are all I use also and I use circular needles also can't hold straight needles. bought whole set of Harmony wood circular needle s from KnitPicks and love them would not trade them for anything. also found out my hands don't get cold like they do using metal ones in the winter!!!!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I learned magic loop by myself from knitting help.com, then I did take a class...but that was years ago and now I'm having to relearn socks. As for your yarn, if you really want to keep it for another project, there are some great biased scarves and other quick knits. I always keep a quick knit with me just incase I have a free minute.


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand your frustration.....I bought some gorgeous blues mix Noro sock yarn which was impossible to knit as it kept 'worming'.....I finally gave up and used it on my loom as weft for a table -runner which turned out really beautiful....I am sure you will find a way to use it but its a hard lesson......especially when it is not cheap yarn.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

would bamboo needles help?


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

yelp!!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree...if the company will not take back the yarn...do a crochet project with it...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see the other recommendations for different needles. But I certainly will add my voice to that advice.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I agree with trying bamboo needles. I have found this works for me with slippery yarn. Also, don't despair about the yarn and being frustrated with it. I was in the same place with a yarn I bought - did not like how it was working up. Very frustrated and was thinking I would return it. I put it in the closet for a month and took a look at it the other day with returning it in mind. Looked at what I had knit so far and decided I liked it. So maybe you just need to take a break from the yarn altogether and go back to it in a while.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

You could knit it doubled with another fingering yarn, perhaps in white or black, along with bamboo needles, swatching to see what gauge you get/like. Socks or not, this might tame the beast.


----------



## maybelle01 (Jan 2, 2012)

If this yarn is very fine, you say you have been using very fine needles, can you use another fine yarn of similar colour with it, making a thicker but acceptable ply and number of stitches per inch. Otherwise, if it will not knit well for you, perhaps it can be used for weaving, or embroidery on some other knitting. It is so sad if something with such promise ends up in the stash and unused because it doesn't live up to expectations.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like your 'Someday pile' idea. ( Of course, I am a great procrastinator. ) Our skills and tastes change as we become more experienced in the craft.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Is the yarn sliding off because it is too slick for aluminum needles? Have you tried wooden needles? Like Bamboo. Maybe that will help.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

did you try using bamboo needles - that was the trick for my slippery sock yarn. Still difficult to pick up a dropped stitch but no sliding off.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

crochet hats scarves fingerless gloves shawl some yarns are easier to crochet with


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a whole book on what to do with sock yarn....it is a wonderful book,check it out at knit picks...SOCK YARN ONE SKEIN WONDERS...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am a DPN gal all the way...I just love the way the sock looks and how the yarn feels in my hands using the DPN's and this style of sock knitting just suit me best...having said that...
Life is too short to knit with any yarn you do NOT like...

Good luck with your choices.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

It sounds like the problem I had with 'Poems'. I finished the pair of socks, but I will never use that yarn again! I love the colors but it was so uneven with threadlike sections and many knots. It was a single also and I think that is what makes it so hard to get stitches back on the needles. It is the twist in the yarn, I think. If a stitch came off the needles it would immediately twist and become almost impossible to recapture. It didn't help that the yarn was a dark color. I used 40" addis for magic loop. Also, 1 sock finished up a bit smaller than the other. I guess because of the change in the the diameter of the yarn as I've not had that happen with any other socks.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Make a nice scarf using smaller needles. I use sock yarn to make a scarf with this pattern:

Ripple Scarf

Approx 6"wide and 68"long
US 6 needles or whatever size to obtain gauge
20 stitches = 4"in garter stitch

Cast on 40 stitches

Row 1- K1, * K2TOG,K7,yo,K1,yo,K7,K2TOG; Repeat from * to last stitch. K1
Row 2- KNIT

REPEAT ROWS 1 & 2 UNTIL PIECE MEASURES 68 " ENDING WITH ROW 1. BIND OFF IN PATTERN.
Finishing: Weave in ends. Enjoy


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Why not knit a purply twirly whirly scarf? You can use a needle size quite a lot bigger than the wool usually requires and you end with a lacy look and a pretty scarf.

Or you could knit on 4 bamboo needles a pair of sox without heels - called spiral socks. I have lots of pairs and love them. The spiral pattern helps with any bunching which being heel-less may otherwise be a problem. No wearing out at the heel either as there is no heel and can be worn any way and by any size foot.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Rather than trying to learn magic loop, have you considered using a 9" circular. That's how I now knit all my socks. I only need to go to dpn's for the final toe decreases and I only use ONE 9" circular.
> 
> You must mean TWO 9" circulars which works great.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ravaly has a beautiful easy pattern free download called wingspan using sock [or any] yarn stumbled across it by accident


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

2 skeins might not be enough for a shawl but maybe a shawlette which can be worn as a scarf in chilly weather. check on Ravelry they have great patterns, or your library for the book called 1skein sock yarn projects. good luck


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

As everyone is suggesting bamboo makes a big difference when making socks or fingerless gloves. The 40" circulars are really quite nice if you want metal and you don't need to worry about stitches slipping off. ebay has a several options, I have gotten Addis from the Hong Kong outlet and enjoyed prompt efficient service: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANY-2-Pairs-addi-LACE-Circular-Knitting-Needles-40-/130689119932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6dadb6bc

or http://www.ebay.com/itm/Addi-LACE-Circular-Knitting-Needles-40-Selected-Sizes-/260729051685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cb4a99a25

Or complete set of 5.5" bamboo: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-sizes-5-Double-Point-Carbonized-Knitting-Bamboo-Needles-5-set-/390369153968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae3d093b0

Don't know which of the Drops yarn you purchased but they look like quality yarns that may be thicker or softer than what you have used before. Or maybe it has to do with the super wash. Don't give up--I think hand made socks are so worth learning to make and now there are so many different ways to make them.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I wasn't sure of the exact problem you were having with this yarn, except that you said it was slippery and the stitches kept falling off your needles even if you went to smaller needles? It may be the needles that are the problem. Bamboo, and wood are less slippery and will hold on to the stitches. if you are using aluminum or nickle or the like some yarn will practically fall off. I know i don't use metal at all except for cotton on occasion. With metal I can't keep the stitches from slipping all over and my knitting becomes uneven.


I vote with Linda, many time metal needles are just too slippery. Bamboo may be your best bet. Good Luck


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

There is wonderful little book called "Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders"....it has over 100 patterns for "other" uses for sock yarn...I've knitted several stash busters out of it...Also is the yarn you where trying to use just too slippery?....Did you try wooden needles?....However I do agree with many others the only way to knit socks is on circs or majic loop...Good luck!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I just completed a long, narrow lace scarf with leftover sock yarn and size 15 needles. It only has one pattern row:

Loosely CO 57 sts. (Use a needle 2 sizes larger if it helps.)
Pattern: K3, *yo, p2tog, k5; rep from * to last 5 sts, yo, p2tog, k3.

If I make this one again (and I will), I'll use a slightly smaller needle.

You can also try knitting in the round with two of your circular needles of any size--just put half the sock stitches on one needle and the other stitches on the other. If you have needles of two different colors (but the same size), that will work better because it is entirely too easy to pick up the wrong needle to knit with as you change from one to the other.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you thought about two strands together? Perhaps a solid with your varigated purple? Also, I agree with using bamboo as it will "hold on" to the yarn. Good luck!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Their local store has some gorgeous shawls and such made out of this yarn and it does make wonderful projects. You can go to their pattern website and check out other pattern (all free) for this particular yarn. You can do a search based on this particular yarn and see all their different patterns. I think it's garnstudio.com for patterns. Gorgeous colors and it makes awesome projects.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Some time back I was given some "ribbon" yarn - wonderful colors - so decided to make a knitted alphabet baby blanket. It was beautiful, but the potential for dropped stitches (and the subsequent run that took less than 2 seconds to occur) was VERY frustrating. Even though I had left over yarn, I told myself "no more" but later I had an opportunity to make a crochet toddler dress - it worked reasonably well.


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

Have you thought about making a table runner with it?

I'd also use bamboo needles or plastic needles because they hold the yarn better than the metal. I like using the metal much more but might be worth switching to just this once.

Best of luck of with it.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> ...


Did you try bamboo or wood DPNs they would grip the yarn. I have lots of trouble with metal needles and falling stitches.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Things to do with disappointing yarn:

1. make dishcloths
2. make nooses
3. use it for fringing on fine projects
4. make one big noose
5. crochet it into doilies
6. use it for life lines
7. sell it
8. give it away
9. throw it away
10. use it in the garden
11. make nooses 
12. make one big noose

See? Lots of uses.


----------



## jilro (Mar 30, 2012)

you can make scarfs with sock yarn. Also can put beads in it and it looks neat!


----------



## Svanover (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with the magic loop method. I haven't had any problem since I taught myself how to do it. Its faster, no stitch slipping AND if you do 2 at a time, you have a pair of socks when your finished. Hang in there with the yarn... or BURN IT! Good luck.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

After I tried the magic loop method I will NEVER use double points again! The stitches are much more even. Also, I have a short cable circular needle that I like to use when knitting baby sweater sleeves.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Knit (on 2 needles or circular) or crochet a fancy scarf or other accessory. Or maybe you have enough to make a very airy shawl.
Your story is the main reason that I use DP's as little as possible.
My sister makes the socks, I make the 2 needle mittens. Good for sisters to swap work.
 Patty


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Are you using metal dpn's or wood. I find that the wooden dpn's are much better for not having stitches slip off. I most often use bamboo or birch needles but recently tried KnitPicks dpns (multicoloured wood) and I absolutely love them!! A switch may be worth a try.


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

How about a shawl or a lacy scarf? I have used sock yarn for both.


----------



## piatz (Apr 11, 2012)

Sock yarn works great for crocheting hats.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't give up on socks, try the magic loop method with long circular needles, the stitches will stay.

It is a seven part series


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

I keep needle point protectors on the ends of the needles except the 2 ends I am currently knitting with. That seems to work for me with dpn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I had this problem with my first pair of socks.. truthfully the smaller the needle the worse it was. I switched to bamboo and they stayed on... if not just go and get yourself some end protectors the keep the stitches on you needles until you are ready for them.. best of luck... Ronie


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems for me, most sock yarn I order is meant to be knitted on #1 needles. Obviously you are used to a thicker yarn?


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I bought some "sock yarn" on line from NordicMart. When I received it, I was still working on another pair of socks. So when I finished that pair, I started in on a pair with the NordicMart. I stopped and restarted the first sock of that pair at LEAST half a dozen times, if not more! The stitches would slide off the needles and then I couldn't pick them up, even with a crochet hook! So that meant ripping out ALL I had done up to that point, and restarting them from the cast on!! Really frustrating!!!
> 
> Today, after my 15th attempt with this yarn, I decided to forget about it once and for all. I'll keep the yarn I've been working with, but I emailed the company this morning to see if I could return the unused skeins. I was really disappointed because I love the colors.
> 
> ...


................
Hi Gloria! Frustrating I know...how about trying bamboo needles? The bamboo sort of gives a drag to knitting. Metal needles are slick and if you have a slick yarn you have to be careful. I am using Carons SPA yarn and find I like the yarn, but like you said, OMG drop one and it unravels down in a second.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> ...


I agree...Magic Loop all the way. If the yarn is so slippery it falls of & can't be reclaimed, then magic loop will help prevent the yarn from falling off in the first place. I taught myself magic loop and it was much easier to learn (for me) than using double points. Just think how proud you will be, once you have mastered the "vermicelli"! I don't bother with double points anymore...I've used magic loop down to just a few stitches when making a hat & no problem. So much faster than double points, too.

You can make a lovely lacy summer-weight scarf or shawl with the yarn you have, if you are determined not to make socks with it. Lots of free patterns on Ravelry. I made one for my sister called "Cat's Paw" and it was fast and fun to do. I used a long circular (knitting flat) to keep the fine yarn from falling off the needles. Good luck!


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Did you try wooden needles? When yarn slips off my metal ones, I find switching often helps.


----------



## nornspin (Nov 5, 2011)

When doing up sox I always use my bamboo dpns as they have a little more drag on the yarn and no slippery mistakes.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I use the slippery needles for magic loop and usually have no issues. But when I had the problem with the Poems yarn it didn't occur to me to switch needles. It might have saved me some stress, lol. But it definitely would not have improved the poor quality of the yarn. But I will try to store that for future reference!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

If you had used Bamboo dpns do you think that would have made a difference? Yarn doesn't slip off easily and I love using them.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I bought some "sock yarn" on line from NordicMart. When I received it, I was still working on another pair of socks. So when I finished that pair, I started in on a pair with the NordicMart. I stopped and restarted the first sock of that pair at LEAST half a dozen times, if not more! The stitches would slide off the needles and then I couldn't pick them up, even with a crochet hook! So that meant ripping out ALL I had done up to that point, and restarting them from the cast on!! Really frustrating!!!
> 
> Today, after my 15th attempt with this yarn, I decided to forget about it once and for all. I'll keep the yarn I've been working with, but I emailed the company this morning to see if I could return the unused skeins. I was really disappointed because I love the colors.
> 
> ...


Gloria,

Why not list the skeins for sale in the classified.....it might be a good way to get some of your money back and then you can buy some more of the yarn you like. I actually used the Nordic Mart Yarn for my 1st pair of socks ever....and I liked it very much. It is thin...but nice to wear.....I do knit with magic loop rather than dpns....it worked out fine.

RavinRed


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just recently tried the magic loop at the suggestion of many here for a top-down hat that was giving me a hard time. I'm a believer now. It's so easy! I like to work with dp needles, but sometimes you need a back-up plan and this really works!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> imom said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe try a crochet project.
> ...


I saw some patterns for crochet socks on Ravelry. Maybe you could try that! I never have but they were really cute!! Good luck!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Bamboo needles in a size smaller than #4 will eliminate the slippage and the uneven gaps in the stitches. I always use #1 or #2 bamboo when knitting socks, which give a nice tight even stitch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than trying to learn magic loop, have you considered using a 9" circular. That's how I now knit all my socks. I only need to go to dpn's for the final toe decreases and I only use ONE 9" circular.
> ...


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have crocheted socks. Fun project, but they are thicker (bulky) than knit socks. They don't fit too well in my shoes, but are great 'house socks'!
I've also used sock yarn in making baby toys. Fun.
But if this is a color that you really want to wear I'd still suggest an airy scarf or shawl. Have fun with it!
Patty


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

The ladies love anything that is bright and cheerful, a puple scarf would be nice. Fingerless gloves also. So thank of nursing home ladies. I have made several items for the ladies. Some have nothing, others are without family.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Make an Ashton Shawlette. It's easy and sock yarn is perfect for it!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, I don't know if anyone suggested this, there are 5 pages of comments, and I just don't have time to read everything I'd like. So my thought is find someone who feels comfy knitting that kind of yarn and do a trade off? you'll knit that person a pair in their yarn if they will knit up your yarn into socks for you. Good luck.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than trying to learn magic loop, have you considered using a 9" circular. That's how I now knit all my socks. I only need to go to dpn's for the final toe decreases and I only use ONE 9" circular.
> ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

#4 needles for sock yarn? is this DK weight yarn?


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

When I had the problem of stitches dropping off the dpns I switched to two short cable needles. I have tried the magic loop, but find that it takes too much fiddling for me. Using two circulars is so easy, that I have multiply sets in all of the sizes I use so that I can work on more than one pair at a time. I usually cast on using a dpn in a larger size and then switch the stitches to the circulars. I usually co 64 and put the first and last 16 on one dpn and the middle 32 on the other. The 16/16 is the back and the 32 is the front. Of course, after the stitches are slipped onto the dpns I have to slip 16 sts to get to my starting point, but have never had a problem. Any size works, but I like Knit Picks 16" dpns. You knit the back stitches with the back dpn and knit the front stitches with the front dpn. I love it!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Glory:

You might try using different needles like bamboo . Also, try using a longer dpn needle.
Another suggestion: depending on your stitch pattern, try using fewer dpn's . If you are using 4 try using 3. 
This has really helped me.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I like this idea (Ashton shawlette) Don't know if you have enough yarn for it but it surely would be pretty!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you tried bamboo needles? they seem to grab yarns better than metal or plastic needles. Worth a shot if you absolutely love this yarn for socks and using DP's. Sock yarns can be used for so many things now, just small projects, but the outcome can be really cute - like a preemie hat, doll clothes, etc. Good luck! Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought a pair of Addi lace neddles to knit my first Ashton shawl. I also bought some really nice laceweight from knit Picks. I've knitted for years (except for the "thumb" years) and wanted to cry because I had such a miserable time. Finally figured out it was the needles. I really hate Addi needles. The shawl knit very well with my Harmony woods. Try changing your needles to wood and check your gauge. If this doesn't work--Put the Yarn in a bag and stomp on it then put it on a closet shelf.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I had a similar issue with a microfiber yarn and I resorted to lacy doillies and they turned out beautifully. The colors worked perfectly for my Easter decorating. You'll think of something to do with the yarn - put it aside for now until the light bulb goes off


Glory Gee in CT said:


> I bought some "sock yarn" on line from NordicMart. When I received it, I was still working on another pair of socks. So when I finished that pair, I started in on a pair with the NordicMart. I stopped and restarted the first sock of that pair at LEAST half a dozen times, if not more! The stitches would slide off the needles and then I couldn't pick them up, even with a crochet hook! So that meant ripping out ALL I had done up to that point, and restarting them from the cast on!! Really frustrating!!!
> 
> Today, after my 15th attempt with this yarn, I decided to forget about it once and for all. I'll keep the yarn I've been working with, but I emailed the company this morning to see if I could return the unused skeins. I was really disappointed because I love the colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

grammamary said:


> I bought a pair of Addi lace neddles to knit my first Ashton shawl. I also bought some really nice laceweight from knit Picks. I've knitted for years (except for the "thumb" years) and wanted to cry because I had such a miserable time. Finally figured out it was the needles. I really hate Addi needles. The shawl knit very well with my Harmony woods. Try changing your needles to wood and check your gauge. If this doesn't work--Put the Yarn in a bag and stomp on it then put it on a closet shelf.


HAHAHAHA


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I use Cat Bordhi's method of knitting in the round with two identical circulars. I like it much better than magic loop or DPNs. My stitches never fall off the needles no matter what weight yarn I use. And I always use the slippery metal needles.

Cat Bordhi has videos on YOUTUBE demonstrating how to use this method. 29" long needles work for almost any project. Try it. You might like it.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I am flabergasted and really grateful for the number of pages this thread has spread (so far?)!! For all of you who've suggested I try bamboo needles, that was my first attempt. Magic Loop is still somewhere down the road when I'm feeling less frustrated (I have very little patience trying new things and have to wait until I feel I'm "ready." 

So far, the suggestions that tickle my fancy the most include the one from Nanimal, who said I could make nooses; and the one from grammamary who suggested I put the yarn in a bag and stomp on it!

Since the socks were going to be for my daughter, who loves the color purple, I thought I would make her a scarf. If she can't use it now, winter always comes around sooner or later. We live in New England (I in CT and she in MA) after all.

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and encouragement. It was really much more than I expected.
There were many great suggestions, not the least of which was the book that has ideas for one-skein sock yarn. I will definitely book mark that for future reference!!
...gloria


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Since you probably don't have enough yarn to double it, what about doubling it by using another yarn. You could make a baby sweater or a shawl.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> As Linda said try bamboo needles!


I was just going to suggest bamboo needles, too. The yarn behaves better with bamboo needles, doesn't slide like on metal needles. Good luck. I'd love to see those socks!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Does the company have free patterns for this type of yarn?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yur scarf will be lovely.... If you still find that you don't like the 'material' combine it with a fine solid color - something uniform, to help even out the fabric appearance.... It is not worth the aggravation to work with something that is frustrating........


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


----------



## Pattid8 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used some rather light weight material purchased for socks to make a scarf called..Raisen ...you will find it in Ravelry. I used larger than normal needles for this and because the scarf is meant to be a summer scarf, full of holes...it turned out very nicely. Someone is going to get a pretty summer scarf for Christmas this year. Since I am in Az...we don't need heavy weight scarves.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you tried using bamboo or wood needles on this yarn?


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

You are getting lots of ideas already, but maybe 1 more won't hurt  (I didn't see this mentioned, but may have missed it). I've made this scarf a few times with yarn that I wasn't sure about for one reason or another: Baktus scarf by Strikkelise 
a free pattern at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baktus-scarf


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

when I am using double points I use needle ( protecters ) on the other ends to keep the stitches from falling off. This takes time but less than picking up all those dropped stitches


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

arkynana said:


> You are getting lots of ideas already, but maybe 1 more won't hurt  (I didn't see this mentioned, but may have missed it). I've made this scarf a few times with yarn that I wasn't sure about for one reason or another: Baktus scarf by Strikkelise
> a free pattern at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baktus-scarf


Thanks Arky...This may just be the winner!!!
...gloria


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Gloria, goggle scarves made with sock yarn, I have seen a few, some lace made into scarves. You also could buy a 2 circular needle 32-40 inhes long and do the magic sock making.
loopingrope


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Perhaps you could try bamboo double pins. The yarn would probably not slip as easily. Some needles and yarn don't work well together. Good luck.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I took a sock class @ my LYS last Nov. It was toe up and we used 2 circular needles. It was a bit tricky at first but now I love doing socks that way. There is no problem keeping stitches on the needles. Just make sure you knit stitches of each half on the same needle. I've not done Judy's Magic Loop but have her book and will try it one of these days. Good luck. Oh! I have a book that is projects using one skein of sock yarn - NOT socks...


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> imom said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe try a crochet project.
> ...


Perhaps small doll blankets...if it's inferior and you wouldn't want to give it as a gift make coasters, hot pads, potholders, anything. You might try tunisian crochet although I hate to suggest that. Someone posted somewhere that this is the way to manage Lion Brand's Homespun which is a lovely yarn to look at but an absolutely maddening to crochet or knit. Well, I tried using it for a tunisian crochet scarf and I still can't stand this yarn. I love it but only to look at.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

My suggestion is to not give up just quite yet on the socks and yarn. Are you using bamboo needles? I have never attempted socks with anything other than bamboo. The wood really grips the yarn so it doesn't go slipping and sliding all over the place. I can put my work down and even carry it kind of roughly in a canvas back and forth to work with no problem. I'd try the bamboo before giving up!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Quilter Girl said:


> My suggestion is to not give up just quite yet on the socks and yarn. Are you using bamboo needles? I have never attempted socks with anything other than bamboo. The wood really grips the yarn so it doesn't go slipping and sliding all over the place. I can put my work down and even carry it kind of roughly in a canvas back and forth to work with no problem. I'd try the bamboo before giving up!


She has already tried the bamboo needles first. They did not work.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Check out the book Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders which presents many lovely ideas for 50 and 100 gram amounts of sock yarn.

I use size 1 circulars to make socks from the toe up via magic loop. Cannot stand dpn's as I have some arthritis in my hands and constantly drop the slippery little beasts.

Good luck making something you will love from this beautiful sounding yarn.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Did the yarn unwind on you also. I just bought some and it unwinds.

* NOT HAPPY*


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> There are many patterns for magic loop socks on Ravelry. Good luck and do let us know how this all works out!


Just about anything you can do with dpns, you can do with Magic Loop...I use Magic Loop almost exclusively! Good Luck and Happy Knitting!!


----------



## RenateS (Apr 30, 2012)

There is nothing like Opal. My favorite sock yarn; it keeps knitting forever and lasts forever. My favorite sock needles are metal DPNs, but I have noticed that some yarns are more slippery than others. When that occurs, I usually switch to Bamboo or wood needles. Different yarns sometimes knit better with different needles.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Very attractive scarf - love the colours you have chosen.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone posted somewhere that this is the way to manage Lion Brand's Homespun which is a lovely yarn to look at but an absolutely maddening to crochet or knit. Well, I tried using it for a tunisian crochet scarf and I still can't stand this yarn. I love it but only to look at.[/quote]

I agree about Homespun. And it looks really ragged after you have finished making something with it.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree about Homespun. And it looks really ragged after you have finished making something with it.[/quote]

I'm so glad someone agrees with me. But somewhere there must be enough people making things with it that Lion keeps stocking it in stores and coming out with new colors. The only thing I can think of is crocheting a mesh with Red Heart Super Saver or Lion Brand regular acrylic yarn and then weaving the Homespun through the mesh and knotting it and maybe even melting the the tips of the yarn because it becomes so unraveled it looks almost like fine baby hair. That would ruin an afghan. The only problem is that the colors it comes in don't just call my name, they scream it in my dreams...calling me to come and buy them. What's a gal to do?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You could try using the sock yarn that you bought as a feature in a sweater. This way you won't have to worry about sending it back.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Give up on the dpns for knitting with this yarn. Go to the magic loop method. These stitches will not fall off the needle. I am surprised at myself for giving you this advise as I am a firm dpn sock knitter but I do not see any other way to knit with this yarn.
> ...


Find yourself a set of birch or bamboo dpns if you are using metal ones. These have better *tooth* and hold the yarn better without the stitches sliding off. I have an extensive collection of birch needles to replace the Addis that drove me nuts with the stitches sliding off. Alternatively (and cheaper) see if you can find a package of the tiny elastic bands kids put on their braces and put them on the ends of the needles not in use to keep the stitches on.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Glory Gee in CT said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You make good sense, Mouse. I'll defintely give it a try, especially the part about the itty-bitty rubber bands!! Thanks for answering...
...gloria


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Glory Gee in CT said:
> ...


How far from Sturbridge are you?


----------



## ras4eight (Feb 22, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Someone may have already suggested this, but it would work for a lace shawl.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ras4eight said:


> SAMkewel said:
> 
> 
> > jbandsma said:
> ...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I wish I could use the short cable needles, but the points are too short for me and stresses my hands. Maybe I'll try one again sometime, maybe they are made longer now.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> How far from Sturbridge are you?


Not far at all, Mouse...about 45 mins to an hour? My sister lives in Spencer (MA) and we use Rte 84 in CT to visit her. We often meet in Sturbridge for lunch, at the Picadilly Pub, but now that it's gone, I'm not sure WHERE we'll meet. Any suggestions?
...gloria


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > How far from Sturbridge are you?
> ...


I PM'd you, but you'd be surprised how close your sister is to me.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

How about doing crochet socks or maybe two needle socks. That would make it easier to keep track of the stitches.


----------

